# Little Manistee Hopper Fishing



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Hopper fished the Little between 6 & 9 Mile bridges.

Got a few fish. Small steelhead and missed a couple bigger fish. No salmon anywhere according to several folks I spoke with.

Hard getting to the holes before the fish were spooked because it was my once a year trip with this mongrel. The dog had a great time.

Water is perfect for hopper fishing. Gotta get back without the fish warning system.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Sometimes it's just not about the fish Oh. Great pics.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

jerrob said:


> Sometimes it's just not about the fish Oh. Great pics.


Jerrob, it was great. I love the Little Manistee this time of year. 

Tight lines.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Does the dog have a fishing license??:lol::lol: Just kidding. He/she looks to be pretty good at it. Hope to get up north myself this coming weekend and try a little terrrestrial fishing on a couple unmentionable streams close to my cottage. Nice pictures.


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

looks like you got a good friend there


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

She is a mix of Australian cattle dog and lab, we think. I got her at the big pet store across I75 from Great Lakes Crossing. I walked into the store for pet adoption day and didn't see any likely adoptees. On my way out there was a skinny puppy being held by a volunteer who I wasn't sure was a volunteer. I asked if the dog was available and they said it was. I slipped on a leash and started walking the dog through the store. She was a friendly and sweet dog but as we walked past the food aisle the 12 pound dog used all her strength to pull herself under the huge racks. I couldn't figure out what was wrong as the dog was trying to squeeze her whole body through the 5" gap between the bottom of the rack and the floor. I tried to pull her away and she was never mean or aggressive but she wasn't gonna move without being picked up. I looked under the rack and there was 1 piece of kibble about a foot in from the aisle. I grabbed it and gave it to the dog. She gobbled it down and then we were able to keep walking. I was really impressed by the calm, stubborn attitude of the 12 lb ball of fur. That sealed the deal and she's been with me for 9 and a half years. She used to be able to run up a couple hundred foot sand dune in the blink of an eye, has gotten a few of the squirrels she lives to chase and is the finest dog I've ever owned. It is my great failing that I never trained her to be a true fishing dog that knows better than to swim through the holes. But that March 2003 trip to the pet store was one of my luckiest breaks. It'll be a very tough day when she goes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> has gotten a few of the squirrels she lives to chase and is the finest dog I've ever owned



Must be a trait of the aussies... Ours will sit outside all day watching for em. She hasn't caught any.... yet! She's a wimp when it comes to the water, but she is getting better with it. At least she doesn't try to hide under the canoe seat anymore!


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Don't use flies, use BAIT

It's the only sure-fire way to fill your creel. You'll still have to use stealth (somewhat), therefore the hound has to stay home, or at least work behind you. 

Hopper bite... LOL

Nice pics, Paul!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Shoeman, I posted in the fly fishing forum to avoid that debate!  I don't know if there's an official hopper bite on the Little but there were some decent rises.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Shoeman said:


> Don't use flies, use BAIT
> 
> It's the only sure-fire way to fill your creel. You'll still have to use stealth (somewhat), therefore the hound has to stay home, or at least work behind you.
> 
> ...


 A well rounded fly fisherman has the equipment & skills to catch fish on fly gear in almost all conditions.
It will take a while to reach that level of proficiency however.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

-Axiom- said:


> A well rounded fly fisherman has the equipment & skills to catch fish on fly gear in almost all conditions.
> It will take a while to reach that level of proficiency however.


That was my original thought, although some feel the need... :lol:

Keep posting Paul, they're safe in here!

Too many flydunkers have been ran off the site by the opposition!

A perfect place to post reports...


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I was out on my deck this morning and saw a couple of fish rise so I hooked up my float boat and took a short trip a few miles downstream from where I live. I used a hopper pattern a friend of mine tied up from a picture of the grasshopper I took 10 years ago. I fished about 2 hours and caught about a dozen decent trout and 3 smolts between noon and 3 PM. I saw no other fishermen and the trout were very aggressive.

Below are pictures of two of the biggest ones.









This one had great color.










Caught on my Sage-4 four weight and Billy Pate Trout reel. Not many salmon, but did see about a dozen in one deep hole. I only needed a couple more trout for my wifes friends when they come up in a couple of weeks so I kept the two shown above.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> Jerrob, it was great. I love the Little Manistee this time of year.
> 
> Tight lines.


I'm pretty fond of the Little M also, this time of year. Thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I sure love fishing terrestrials! Ants on some of the small waters, but hoppers, even drowned and fished in the swing.... 

I certainly miss fishing the northern Rivers, but not the drive! Hope to hit the mid AuSable before it's done.

Even thinking about selling my river boat!


----------

